# House Democrats, Working With Liz Cheney, Restrict Trump’s Planned Withdrawal of Troops From Afghanistan



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jul 7, 2020)

_What do you think of this revealing article (excerpted here) by the outstanding independent left-wing journalist Glenn Greenwald?_

THE U.S. MILITARY HAS BEEN fighting in Afghanistan for almost nineteen years. House Democrats, working in tandem with key pro-war GOP lawmakers such as Rep. Liz Cheney, are ensuring that continues....

President Trump throughout the year has insisted that the Pentagon present plans for withdrawing all troops from Afghanistan prior to the end of 2020.... In February, Trump announced an agreement with the Taliban to end the war completely...

Shortly after those White House withdrawal plans were reported, anonymous intelligence officials leaked a series of claims to the New York Times regarding “bounties” allegedly being paid by Russia to Taliban fighters to kill U.S. troops.... It was that New York Times leak that Liz Cheney ... cited ... to suggest troop withdrawal would be precipitous... Last night, the House Armed Services Committee voted overwhelmingly in favor of an amendment — jointly sponsored by Democratic Congressman Jason Crow of Colorado and Congresswoman Cheney of Wyoming — prohibiting the expenditure of monies to reduce the number of U.S. troops deployed in Afghanistan below 8,000.

For decades, the perceived threat from Moscow was the leading instrument used to justify endless U.S. imperialism, and even now ... it still somehow occupies this same crucial role in the U.S. imagination and militaristic discourse....

There were elements of the progressive left and the pro-Trump right who supported these withdrawals. Yesterday on Twitter, Democratic Rep. Ro Khanna, the former co-chair of the Sanders campaign, and GOP Rep. Matt Gaetz, traded mutual support and vows to work together to defeat the Crow/Cheney amendment.... But this left-right anti-war coalition is no match for the war machine composed of the establishment wings of both parties and the military and intelligence community.

Combined with the fact that Democrats are increasingly merging with and being led by the Bush-era neocons and other Bush/Cheney operatives in creating such jingoistic and militaristic messaging campaigns as the beloved-by-liberals Lincoln Project, and that Biden is clearly trying to run to Trump’s right on foreign policy with ads accusing him of being too soft on China ... the picture is clear. It should come as absolutely no surprise that House Democrats are finding common cause with Liz Cheney and other GOP warmongers to block any efforts to reduce even moderately the footprint of the U.S. military in the world or its decades-long posture of endless war.

House Democrats, Working With Liz Cheney, Restrict Trump’s Planned Withdrawal of Troops From Afghanistan and Germany


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 7, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _Here is a revealing article (excerpted here) by the outstanding independent left-wing journalist Glenn Greenwald. What do you think of it?_
> 
> THE U.S. MILITARY HAS BEEN fighting in Afghanistan for almost nineteen years. House Democrats, working in tandem with key pro-war GOP lawmakers such as Rep. Liz Cheney, are ensuring that continues....
> 
> ...


The house can stamp its feet and hold its breath till they are blue in the face

but this resolution is meaningless


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 7, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _What do you think of this revealing article (excerpted here) by the outstanding independent left-wing journalist Glenn Greenwald?_  THE U.S. MILITARY HAS BEEN fighting in Afghanistan for almost nineteen years. House Democrats, working in tandem with key pro-war GOP lawmakers such as Rep. Liz Cheney, are ensuring that continues....



Guess democrats don't want to get out of foreign wars after all to balance the budget.

Next time some democrat tells you Trump is a warmonger and a reckless spender, punch him in his big, fat mouth.


----------



## Correll (Jul 7, 2020)

The timing makes it clear that this is motivated by Trump's desire to win the election. 


But better a hypocritical peace than a sincere war, so, go for it.


----------



## beautress (Jul 7, 2020)

Liz Cheney may well know something, but the President thinks it's time for Europe to fight its own wars that date back to the Crusades. I hope the President talks to her to find out what's up on her infomation highway, and recruits her to find solutions to get Europe to pay for their disputes with their own blood, not ours. He may already have that idea set into motion. There has to be a reason why two great Americans do not seem on the surface to agree. Just sayin'.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > _What do you think of this revealing article (excerpted here) by the outstanding independent left-wing journalist Glenn Greenwald?_  THE U.S. MILITARY HAS BEEN fighting in Afghanistan for almost nineteen years. House Democrats, working in tandem with key pro-war GOP lawmakers such as Rep. Liz Cheney, are ensuring that continues....
> ...


Trump is a warmonger and a reckless spender not to mention he has more chins than China.


----------



## beautress (Jul 7, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...


Party project much?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2020)

beautress said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Oblama was a war monger and a spendthrift..Not to mention he had to carry additional weight on him so if a wind blew hard enough he wouldn't become airborne.

Now, if only you could open both yer eyes instead on just one...


----------



## beautress (Jul 7, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Unfortunately for him, Obama declared war on the United States. It went over poorly.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2020)

beautress said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Nixon and Reagan both intensified their wars on the civilian population of the US looking to subjugate those that would not tow their line, so what is new? Then we have the era of 9/11 and the loss of civil liberties by both parties yet you want to tow that line still.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 7, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Trump is a warmonger and a reckless spender not to mention he has more chins than China.


BART'S ASS SPEAKS


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> The timing makes it clear that this is motivated by Trump's desire to win the election.
> 
> 
> But better a hypocritical peace than a sincere war, so, go for it.


Bullsit, he made his stand clean this before the last election and even before that. So as usual you're simply full of shit and you're lying your dumb ass off.
We have absolutely no further business in Afganistan. If you disagree you're always free to get your on sorry dead ass over there.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jul 21, 2020)

> I live in the same media market as Crow’s district. I can tell you that his 2018 campaign was focused on gun control. It was not a campaign promising voters that he would go to Washington to make common cause with Liz Cheney, and help her efforts to glorify and fortify her daddy’s policy of endless war. But that’s exactly what his bill does.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 18, 2020)

*The CIA is still making themselves "useful" in Afghanistan*




"The Americans 'step on all the rules of war, human rights, all the things they said they’d bring to Afghanistan,' said Wardak provincial council head Akhtar Mohammad Tahiri. 

"They are 'conducting themselves as terrorists. *They show terror and violence and think they’ll bring control this way.'"

A U.S.-Backed Militia That Kills Children May Be America’s Exit Strategy From Its Longest War

Anyone thinking they will ever control Afghanistan with terror and violence must have ulterior motives--like controlling China's expansion in the global marketplace?*

http://library.fes.de/pdf-files/bueros/kabul/15587.pdf


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Dec 18, 2020)

I think this Glenn Greenwald article has proven accurate. Trump’s half-hearted efforts to end the Afghanistan War has produced only a temporary decline in troop levels on the ground there (after intensifying the war in his first years in office). The Biden administration will likely continue and may even intensify the 19 years old war. Those who bought the nonsense story of Russians putting a “bounty” on U.S. soldiers in Afghanistan  — many liberals right here at USMB repeated this CIA crap — should be ashamed of themselves.

It is certainly true that the “left-right anti-war coalition” Greenwood spoke of has proven “no match for the war machine composed of the establishment wings of both parties and the military and intelligence community.” Here Trump deserves much blame. By constantly attacking the patriotism of “leftists,” attacking “socialists” in the Democratic Party, and never accurately characterizing the very purpose of the U.S. global military presence, he was responsible for making a necessary “left-right anti-war” coalition impossible — in the same way he made a real movement to “drain the swamp” or attack “crony capitalists”  impossible. Wrapping himself in the Stars & Stripes, increasing military budgets, strengthening the U.S. alliance with Gulf Oil butchers like MbS of Saudi Arabia and nuclear armed Israel, and finally adding an anti-Chinese Cold War to the U.S. geo-political campaign against Russia, Trump has set back the prospects of world peace.

The Military Industial lobbies, the whole imperialist project for”full spectrum U.S. dominance,” remained untouched and is returning after 4 chaotic years of Trump destroying international and multilateral organizations and alliances in the name of “MAGA” and “America First.” The power of nationalist demagogy has been demonstrated, and nationalism is rising everywhere — including in China, whose leaders realize more clearly than ever that the U.S. is fundamentally opposed to their nation’s economic development.

The once real “soft politics” appeal of U.S. “democracy” has taken a body blow even in Europe, as has the idea that the U.S. can be trusted with the running of the world. The crisis of U.S. society is not over either, and everyone is on edge, expecting that another — perhaps more rational and effective — U.S. rightwing demagogue may arise again in 2024.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 19, 2020)

*Assuming the following is mostly accurate...*

Empire Update: Afghanistan/Somalia Withdrawal Scam; Trump Weighs WWIII – Abby Martin – theAnalysis.news

"After hyping up for four years that all troops would be removed from Afghanistan, the Trump administration finally revealed their grand plan: to only withdraw less than half of all US troops stationed in Afghanistan and a minuscule five hundred troops from Iraq, bringing US occupation numbers to around twenty-five hundred in each country. 

"US troops have been occupying Afghanistan for nearly twenty years, and US forces are in Iraq in defiance of millions of protesters calling for their expulsion since the illegal invasion until today.

"Moreover, what about the thousands of private mercenaries that remain in both countries."

*...and if it's true economic power is political power, it appears to me we are living in an oligarchy in this country, and our national currency's solvency depends on keeping the imperial war machine humming?*

Super-Imperialism at the Pentagon | Michael Hudson


----------



## beautress (Dec 19, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> *Assuming the following is mostly accurate...*
> 
> Empire Update: Afghanistan/Somalia Withdrawal Scam; Trump Weighs WWIII – Abby Martin – theAnalysis.news
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your concerns about Afghanistan. I will put all those stationed there on my prayer list for peace on earth. I believe that if enough of us pray for peace in our hearts and closets, God will heal the angst among those who are dissatisfied, so a semblance of peace will spread like the gentle rains that furnish field and garden with plenty for all.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> Thank you for sharing your concerns about Afghanistan. I will put all those stationed there on my prayer list for peace on earth. I believe that if enough of us pray for peace in our hearts and closets,


*Do you say more prayers at Trump rallies or on firing ranges?
Have you ever considered the possibility that "all those stationed there" in places like Afghanistan are there primarily to prevent "peace on earth?"*

Kandahar massacre - Wikipedia

"The *Kandahar massacre*, more precisely identified as the *Panjwai massacre*,[1] occurred in the early hours of 11 March 2012, when United States Army Staff Sergeant Robert Bales murdered sixteen civilians and wounded six others in the Panjwayi District of Kandahar Province, Afghanistan. 




*"Nine of his victims were children,* and eleven of the dead were from the same family."

*How many children lives has the heroic US military aborted during your lifetime?*


----------

